# L williamsi Egg!! :D



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my first L williamsi egg laid last night! anyway got any tips on keeping these little critters alive.. I've heard the babies can be quite tricky to keep alive.!


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

great news....keep us up-to-date..also post pics of progress


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

demon3000 said:


> great news....keep us up-to-date..also post pics of progress


Will do, its on a loose bit of oak branch so im going to move it over to my spare viv at some point.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

dbrack said:


> Will do, its on a loose bit of oak branch so im going to move it over to my spare viv at some point.


 
move the egg into another viv. plant it up with some nice plants and seed with tropical woods and spring as these will be vital... the babies are tiney mate when i bred these fed them spring, woods and FF (Mels dusted with repashy ca+ and a vit a) natural instinks will take over based on movement of the prey 

also things to offer, nectar.... phsulma farmer sells some very good stuff on here ideal for them... try to stay away from baby foods and stuff as thye contain loads of rubish. 

cuttlefish bone - grate this up and place in a milk top lid and keep in a dry spot, some may eat it some wont but always offer it as calcium is valuble at this point. 

make sure you use a good UVB light to porocess that calcium intake Arcadia John can advise as Arcadia have a fantastic range to suit all differnt senarios  

give them space and cover natural plants, good food and light and you cant go far wrong. remeber these are tiny thigns and even though they may seem not to eat something you wil be supprised the will have a lick here and there of all that is offered :flrt:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> move the egg into another viv. plant it up with some nice plants and seed with tropical woods and spring as these will be vital... the babies are tiney mate when i bred these fed them spring, woods and FF (Mels dusted with repashy ca+ and a vit a) natural instinks will take over based on movement of the prey
> 
> also things to offer, nectar.... phsulma farmer sells some very good stuff on here ideal for them... try to stay away from baby foods and stuff as thye contain loads of rubish.
> 
> ...


I moved the Egg into my other viv today, it did have a polystyrene background i had made but ive removed that for now as i was a bit worried about them getting behind it etc.. Ill post a picture of the viv later see if theres anything you would suggest adding. I do have another plant to add but the cuttings are currently sitting in water to grow the roots out a bit so i will add that in a few days. My mum has cuttlefish for her cockatiels so i will pinch some later as i just read it can help giiving that to the female aswell as the dusted livefood.! Ill have a look at the nectar stuff phesulma farm sells. although I cant buy much until payday.. But as the incubation period is 50-100 days there doesnt seem to be much rush anyway haah! thanks for the advice ! ill keep this thread updated with any developments and as i said ill post a pic of the viv later! :2thumb:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry i didnt post earlier had to hunt around for my camera. Also excuse the quality in the closeup for some reason it couldnt get it to focus on the egg..
But anyway here is the viv ive set up for the egg currently. I planted a wandering jew (bottom right) today. might end up removing it though as ive heard they can grow up to an inch a day!



















If anyone has any suggestions of additions to the viv let me know 

-Dan


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Just make sure your eco is SUPER baby escape proof! 
Them young 'uns are going to be super tiny. Even a couple of mm might be enough for them to squeeze through.

Josh


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

jtg said:


> Just make sure your eco is SUPER baby escape proof!
> Them young 'uns are going to be super tiny. Even a couple of mm might be enough for them to squeeze through.
> 
> Josh


Yeah i know, just bought some insect mesh and a tube of silicone. no way they getting out of this viv haha!:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Any news on the baby electric blue?


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Reptile Stef said:


> Any news on the baby electric blue?


the egg in the picture hasnt hatched, however i found 4 more eggs within a peice of bamboo, 2 of these hatched last sunday. other 2 may hatch within a few weeks (fingers crossed). So far theyve eaten a few flightless fruit flies and are very active.


----------



## jonesy83 (Oct 23, 2014)

dbrack said:


> the egg in the picture hasnt hatched, however i found 4 more eggs within a peice of bamboo, 2 of these hatched last sunday. other 2 may hatch within a few weeks (fingers crossed). So far theyve eaten a few flightless fruit flies and are very active.
> 
> image


How cute is that well done :2thumb:


----------

